# So Seljan in cast aluminium...



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Been a while since I have been on the ProShot website - happened across the 'MS Hunter' - some Tremoside (Mark Seljan) goodness seems top be happening there. Looks like it comes with cast (knurled thumbscrew clips) as attachment option.

https://www.proshotcatapults.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=71_94


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice find!

Looks like a great shooter, like all of Tremoside's designs.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice no tie band attachment system. Looks like a vast improvement on the plastic flip clips. Thumb screws really beats the phillip's head screws. Did you order one so you can give us a review?

Really looks like it originated with the PP Ranger or Little Hunter.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I wish I could. Being without an address makes it impossible to receive post at the moment.

Looks like a great classic style TTF shooter (very similar to the PP Ranger) with a good solid no-tie clip and some cool 'little' MS features (like the convex band guide).

If Mark's attention to detail is anything to go by - it should be amazing.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

These are 100% gob-stopping but the price + shipping is too steep for this Nerd (though I know that it's a value)

The Blue one is particularly lovely.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> These are 100% gob-stopping but the price + shipping is too steep for this Nerd (though I know that it's a value)
> 
> The Blue one is particularly lovely.


I'd like the black simply because not sure the cammo warrants the additional cost. You should be able to make your own rendention of this one.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

That's an interesting new entry by Tremoside. His slingshot designs usually have sharper, harder looking corners, i.e. Torque and Slant series. The MS Hunter has more rounded and subtle corners, looks comfortable.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I agree - its a lot 'smoother' than his usual frames - but suspect the casting the PS does may be a large influence on the final finish/approach.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Really like the look of that!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome news


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Very similar to the PP Pocket Ranger on the same Pro Shot website. But the Pocket Ranger is better priced although it does not have the new and improved MS Hunter Flip Clips. Buying a set of PP Pro Clips for the Pocket Ranger would bring the price up about even.

And I do agree with the above comments concerning design improvements over the others mentioned. This looks like it would fit one's hand about the same as the PP Ranger. The Torque just does not sit well in my hand.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I put down an order down for one last Sunday as soon as I saw it on-line :naughty: ...been wanting a Mark Seljan slingshot and couldn't resist. I will however miss the complete experience of the Mark Seljan's packaging... Those laser cut boxes are dope!

I initially wanted it in black and was really tempted by the orange but after a previous experience with finding an inconvenient sharp spot on a powder coated slingshot and having enough black slingshots, I decided to try a camo since it seems to be the best looking of the lot YMMV. I love everything camo anyway... I did have a bit of concern abut the durability of hydrographic coating but I figure it can't be any less durable than a powder-coated surface. I believe they use an automotive clear-coat which should (hopefully) be durable enough...

Waiting anxiously for the mailman to bring it...


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Very similar to the PP Pocket Ranger on the same Pro Shot website. But the Pocket Ranger is better priced although it does not have the new and improved MS Hunter Flip Clips. Buying a set of PP Pro Clips for the Pocket Ranger would bring the price up about even.
> 
> And I do agree with the above comments concerning design improvements over the others mentioned. This looks like it would fit one's hand about the same as the PP Ranger. The Torque just does not sit well in my hand.


I think it should be quite compact... Pic by Proshot in their Instagram feed:


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

urbanshooter said:


> I put down an order down for one last Sunday as soon as I saw it on-line :naughty: ...been wanting a Mark Seljan slingshot and couldn't resist. I will however miss the complete experience of the Mark Seljan's packaging... Those laser cut boxes are dope!
> 
> I initially wanted it in black and was really tempted by the orange but after a previous experience with finding an inconvenient sharp spot on a powder coated slingshot and having enough black slingshots, I decided to try a camo since it seems to be the best looking of the lot YMMV. I love everything camo anyway... I did have a bit of concern abut the durability of hydrographic coating but I figure it can't be any less durable than a powder-coated surface. I believe they use an automotive clear-coat which should (hopefully) be durable enough...
> 
> Waiting anxiously for the mailman to bring it...


Take lots of high quality pictures next to other frames for us, bro!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I put down an order down for one last Sunday as soon as I saw it on-line :naughty: ...been wanting a Mark Seljan slingshot and couldn't resist. I will however miss the complete experience of the Mark Seljan's packaging... Those laser cut boxes are dope!
> ...


Will do!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you for the comments!

As a designer I have no really a tie to a specific style. Depending on a task you have to do different styles, with or without edges. From Alien to G-class Mercedes a form is a form. Ergonomics is a strange thing and comfort is just a part of ergonomics. Curvy or edgy if it fits that is fine. The hit that counts. Edgy gives more feedback in the grip. Curvy feels relaxed. It is all preference.

The geometry is the smaller Slant line, but with curves and not straight segments. The reason is simple. My own casts has a rough surface that grips pretty well, but polished (or painted) alu is not that sticky. So the design was updated due to changes in technology (regarding to surface finishing). Those who know and used my designs will recognize the angled forktips. The overall with, fork gap with the angled wall - if a forkhit happens, just as the lanyard mount recess and even the towards target logo placement.

I had different attachments for the prototypes, but this one was an optimal solution. The thumb screw was picked by ProShot and grips so well. Absolutely likeable. The principles used here are the same I was using with the Slant clips. The challenge was to make them small but still capable to be made by casting.

Have nice day and again, thank you for the comments!

Mark


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Really nice work Mark - nice to have teamed up with PSC to produce something thats accessible to most - I think the £55 is pretty reasonable.

Can ProShot bead blast and anodise? Maybe able to keep some more edge.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Also this work is stunning piece. I feel from the picture something that I love, the compact but stout comfort. In few words this can take a lot of power in a small format.
Well done. Marvelous.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Really nice work Mark - nice to have teamed up with PSC to produce something thats accessible to most - I think the £55 is pretty reasonable.
> 
> Can ProShot bead blast and anodise? Maybe able to keep some more edge.


I'd definitely like a bead-blasted finish.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I think these are renderings. The real thing appears to be a very nice match.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I'd like to comment on this thread and Mark's design but I have to place an order for a slingshot.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I have successfully placed an order for one of Mark's cast ProShot slingshots. I went with the "camo" coating because I should get it in February and that is the month of my 76th birthday. I wanted to get myself a present so I sprung for the high priced coating because I'm worth it. You will all read about it when it arrives


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The 3D renders are awesome - get a much better idea of whats going on. Thats really nice.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you for the comments and linking the renderings! The renders shows no thickness of the paint, so there is the difference, but otherwise it's an exact match.

Blasted-anodized surface comes with it's own challenges so paint is a good starting option for a new model. The matte black surface of the Slants are much more optimal to produce on less quantity.

Have nice day everyone! :wave:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I think PSUK's photo's aren't that great too be honest.

Would be keen to see an 'polished' alloy, brass and bronze options.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> The 3D renders are awesome - get a much better idea of whats going on. Thats really nice.


I agree. The 3D renderings give the viewer a much better idea of the true shape of the slingshot. The pictures of the painted slings make it difficult to follow the contours of the frame.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry about the images over there. These are the pictures I made when received the proto. It has no logos, but the geometry is the same. Have not received any other frame yet, so can not take other pictures. Hope this pack provides a better view


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That helps loads  -

Also the belly (assuming archery terms) is quite important with the chamfered throat which is not shown in the PS pics. Thats a great feature for frame hits.

Your pics have far better lighting.

Actually Tremo - how was the frame cast? Was it 3D printed from the model and those parts sand cast - or was a mould machined etc.?


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the added pictures. I'm glad I ordered one and I'm looking forward to it navigating the Atlantic and finding it's way to my door. I really needed another slingshot.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been following this for a bit. Lol. Shared by Pete Hogan.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That is awesome.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Bean! :wave:

So *Matt*, you are all right on this. The initial proto was cast from my own 3D print after testing. PSUK had an attempt to print, but the laser sintering I had was more accurate to start with.

Let me upload an iteration table from Slant TTF to MSHunter. It does not mean MSHunter is a replacement for the Slant TTF, just shows my changes in the actual shot and tested prototypes. As you see attachments also had some variations.

The middle in top row was used in my card cut video. Some pointed that out a while ago. I've used a slotted method to secure the wrap and tuck. Borrowed from Beanflip. He showed an image with a blue slingshot a while ago.









Have nice weekend folks! Cheers,

Tremo


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Tremo,

I like the way you think. I'm a retired engineer.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tremo - sure I've mentioned to you before. Its amazing seeing the work of yourself and guys who also have a design background and access to the machinery required to make the fruits of their labour reality. Metro is another off the top of my head. You also tend to be pretty results focussed so go through many iterations till you're happy, then look at the final process to ensure the best possible result.

Not that a more hand-on approach is less desirable - its just different - and the results are.

Love seeing the process. And how the final production run is being made. I just know the product is awesome as a result - also stronger than CNC as its cast.

See pretty much by first and second (with the slightest tweaks) versions you had the shape nailed


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

ShootnCoastie said:


> That's an interesting new entry by Tremoside. His slingshot designs usually have sharper, harder looking corners, i.e. Torque and Slant series. The MS Hunter has more rounded and subtle corners, looks comfortable.


His take on the Scout is quite edgy too.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

The MS Hunter just landed on my desk... can't wait to band it up when I get home...


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

I really want one of these in an OTT, like the Slant Comp OTT. Oh yeah!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi there!

Now I´m the happy owner of The Camo MS Hunter! Amazing design!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I know its an older thread now but the MS Hunter is still up there with my all time favourite slings to shoot!


----------

